# Map of TGS Members ***NEW LINK PG 3***



## Bona Fide

I saw one of these and thought it was cool to be able to see on a map where everyone is. I know people have their towns and states listed - but we're quite the diverse forum... you don't have to put your name if you don't want to - you can put your herd name, farm name, TGS name - whatever...

http://www.buddymapping.com/maps/GoatBreeders


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

it worked 

I already placed myself on the map. I love this idea


----------



## heavenlyhaven

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

i'm there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Di

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

OK, I'm there!


----------



## rgbdab

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Me too!


----------



## liz

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

So am I !


----------



## alyssa_romine

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I added myself too


----------



## lilbird

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I'm there also  pretty cool


----------



## goathappy

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I'm in


----------



## enjoytheride

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I got on but I wonder how long this will work- Ithe spots are already so close together that it was hard to click on some.


----------



## laststraw

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I can zoom in and see everyone else, but it's giving me a "bad gateway" error and won't let me add on... :?


----------



## doneroamingacres

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

great idea! I'm on!!!!!!!!


----------



## deenak

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

How Fun!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*



enjoytheride said:


> I got on but I wonder how long this will work- Ithe spots are already so close together that it was hard to click on some.


zoom in and each area becomes more detailed


----------



## eliya

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

When I click the link all I get is a "Bad Gateway" message?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

hmm not sure why it is doing that for you but for me it is working fine.

Try copying and pasting the link into a new browser window.


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

OK, Am I missing something? I am trying to fix my spot. As I click on my website it does not come up so I am trying to edit it. I can not figure out how to edit it, can someone help me?? Also I need to add my picture


----------



## eliya

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I finally got it to work.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Lori I contacted Bonafide to see if she knows what can be done. I do not have the user name and password as she created it. I will let you know what she says if she doesn't post it herself.


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Thanks Stacey.


----------



## laststraw

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I finally got it to work!


----------



## Peggie

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I get an internal error and will not let me add.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

just keep trying -- it can be finicky


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I'm new, but I added myself, too!  :wink:


----------



## MissMM

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Try this:.......

Right click (i.e. use your right mouse button) to click the link below, then left click "Open in New Window" in the menu that appears:

http://www.buddymapping.com/maps/GoatBreeders

Give the page a minute or so to load. It takes a while even on a T1 line.

I don't seem to have a problem with too many dots in my area....... kinda lonesome in the north woods. :sigh:


----------



## eliya

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Yeah, it looks like I'm the closest person to you. There aren't that many people up here I guess!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Hey Angie :wave:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Hey Chelsey! :greengrin:


----------



## CountryGalwGoats

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

I can't get on yet, but I'll keep trying. I sure would like Louisiana represented. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

i do believe this is broken sorry


----------



## heathersboers

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

AWWWW! is there any other way to get on it?


----------



## Bona Fide

*Re: Map of TGS Members*

Someone check this link please

http://platial.com/map/Goat-Folks/612613

If it works and you decide to update on it PLEASE DO NOT BE SPECIFIC ON YOUR LOCATION - A TOWN IS FINE (IF OKAY WITH YOUR PARENTS IF UNDER A CERTAIN AGE) BUT PLEASE NO STREETS.


----------

